# Boot size help



## wallyburger (Sep 24, 2017)

Hi,

I've been given a pair of virtually unused Forum snowboarding boots 28cm UK 9 but they seem a little tight across the widest part of the foot to me and I'm wondering if this is something that will pack out or if they're just no good for me

Using this guide - hotter.com/gb/en/info/Hotter-Shoes-Fitting-Guide both my feet are size UK 9.5 
I have also drawn around my foot and it is 276mm long, and 95mm wide

Now although the boot is 0.5 size smaller than my foot I can actually wiggle my toes

When I was a kid and I went to Clarks for my school shoes I always had to have a wide fitting and I do struggle to find trainers that fit, I often have to buy size 11 in trainers for them to be comfortable width wise but they are always too long

Ive attached some pics for you feet fans 

Thanks


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Wally,

Drawing around the foot tends to give larger than actual foot measurements. 

For length please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## wallyburger (Sep 24, 2017)

Hi,

Thanks for your quick reply

Left foot 27.9cm, 10.4cm wide
Right foot 27.8cm, 10.4cm wide

I would say +/- 1mm because I was doing the measuring by my self 

Thanks


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Wally,

Thanks for those measurements. You are a Mondo 280 (size 10 US, 9 UK in snowboard boots). 10.4 cm at size 10 is an E width. If we were starting from scratch I would suggest the same size (Mondo 280) but in one of Salomon's Wide models (which are designed for E width). 

The discomfort that you are having on the sides of your feet would be expected from a "standard" width boot at your Mondo size. The wiggle room that you have mentioned (and which will work against you) likely comes from the boot having been broken in to another rider's foot, heat molded to their foot (possibly with toe caps, which create wiggle room - Ughhhh!) or both.

Stoked!


----------



## wallyburger (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks for explaining all that, you've confirmed what I thought but wasn't totally sure if I was right or not

I'll be looking for some the next time I go, which will hopefully be in December  I remember trying on some Burton Wide at the end of last season but they were too short for me, will they be a good fit as well?
Are all the "wide" boots similar or is it just best to try as many as possible?
Cheers


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

wallyburger said:


> Thanks for explaining all that, you've confirmed what I thought but wasn't totally sure if I was right or not
> 
> I'll be looking for some the next time I go, which will hopefully be in December  I remember trying on some Burton Wide at the end of last season but they were too short for me, will they be a good fit as well?
> Are all the "wide" boots similar or is it just best to try as many as possible?
> Cheers


Hi Wally,

There are only two companies that produce boots that are designed for Wide feet. Salomon produces 3 Wide models (I would suggest the Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide). They are E width. Burton produces 1 Wide model. It (Burton Ruler Wide) is EEE width and is significantly too wide for your foot.


----------



## wallyburger (Sep 24, 2017)

Awesome, I wish I'd found this page and you before, in 3 posts you've told me more useful info than I've found with many hours scouring the web and reading about boot fitting etc.

Many many thanks!!!!


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

@Wiredsport does a great job with help on here. Follow their advice. They've helped me.


----------



## wallyburger (Sep 24, 2017)

Hi,
I'm in Tignes at the moment and those forum Snowboarding boots are hurting so I've been looking for the Salomon boots you recommended and no one has them.
I've tried on some northwave boots that the guy in the shop said are fairly wide and they felt ok
North wave domain - http://www.northwavesnow.com/en/boots/domain/
North wave decade - http://www.northwavesnow.com/en/boots/decade/

Should they be a wide fit?
They didn't feel right across the widest part of my foot.
I could wiggle my toes a little in both of them.
In the decade pair my toes touched the end with my leg straight then when I bent my knee they moved back a bit

Do they sound like the right fit?
Thanks


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Adidas are not listed as wide but do have a wide toe box if you have them as a option in Tignes.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

wallyburger said:


> Hi,
> I'm in Tignes at the moment and those forum Snowboarding boots are hurting so I've been looking for the Salomon boots you recommended and no one has them.
> I've tried on some northwave boots that the guy in the shop said are fairly wide and they felt ok
> North wave domain - Northwave - Drake snowboarding
> ...


Hi,

No, those are not designed as Wide models. What sizes did you try?

STOKED!


----------



## wallyburger (Sep 24, 2017)

They were both Mondo 28


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

wallyburger said:


> They were both Mondo 28


Hi Wally,

I would till strongly suggest that you find a set of Salomon Wide boots (not their standard width boots). The Dialogue Wide and Synapse Wide are both excellent boots and are designed for E width. I am confident that once we match your width and your Mondo length we will have a great fit for you. Sadly, matching one of the two measurements will not get us there .

STOKED!


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

try out snowpark, their shop is to the left of the bottom of the palafour lift next to the marmot pub. they stock salomon iirc


----------



## wallyburger (Sep 24, 2017)

I found that shop and they did sell Salomon but didnt have any in my size.

I rented some Salomon Faction Boa RTL boots in size 28 and the shell and the liner were both significantly longer and wider than the Burton 29 boots I borrowed from a friend. The Burtons actually fitted quite well when I put an insole in them.

The hunt for Salomon wides will continue.....


----------



## wallyburger (Sep 24, 2017)

My hunt for these wides continues..... The spanish salomon website wont post to Tenerife for some reason but I am going through Barcelona on the way to Andorra soon and I have found a shop that sells the Dialogue wide but they only have them in 28.5 not in 28, will this make much of a difference?


----------

